# Bare spot on my girl



## meggyr (Oct 1, 2013)

My poor chicken had a big bare spot on her back. I am not sure what is wrong with her. Yesterday she was perfectly fine. She is acting normal. Is this molting? It seems like fall is a bad time of year to molt.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But Fall is when most put on their new fresh feathers to help stay warm during the Winter months. This timing seems pretty reasonable, its those that don't shed until the temps never get above freezing that can get in to trouble.

That said, the pic doesn't show enough to be able to say molting is the problem.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Some molt a little later and I have one hen that decided to drop all her clothes in two day's time. Seriously...I've never seen a chicken this naked in all my years in one of my flocks. She looks like someone ran her through the plucker and she lived to tell about it. One day, the most pretty hen I have, the next wood chipper survivor. 

She is due for processing this week, so I'll be skinning this batch anyway, but if I were plucking I'd be in a mess...she is one big pin feather. 

No worries. Some hens molt hard in spots, some never molt hard, some molt hard all over. She'll grow it back quicker than you can realize.


----------

